

Secure, scalable site architecture with nginx, Varnish and vCider. - admin_123
http://blog.vcider.com/2012/02/secure-scalable-site-architecture-with-nginxvarnishvcider/

======
sciurus
So, this is a VPN implemented as a linux kernel module that's somehow not open
source?

~~~
jbrendel
Yes, that's correct.

------
virtmaster
Nice post! Can this be used with only ngnix/varnish or some other server end
software can also be used.

~~~
jbrendel
This is independent of nginx/Varnish. Actually, vCider gives you a virtual
network and you can run any traffic you want over it, even non-IP protocols,
since it's a virtual network switch.

